# Everglades 1st trip leMAY 13-15



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the report. Wish I was there!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a special place--we should all work to support efforts to restore it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report Dawg... One week later... and water temps dropped ten degrees along with 30 + winds and yesterday we never saw a single tarpon... -just nothing like the 'glades and I'm back on the water on Sunday...


----------

